# Anybody here read comic books?



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sittin' around bored so I'm starting a thread...

Anybody here into comic books? I think my all time fav is Transmetropolitan, Spider Jerusalem rocks my world... and is the reason I'm currently hooked on Desolation Jones, although I hope this months issue is better than the last... it was a little to "talky" for me, and it kind of got in the way of the art.
Baby Spider...


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i just read liberty meadows and blade of the immortal. awesome art.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Who are the artists?


----------

